# smoking tuna



## mississippi slim (Aug 23, 2007)

Although I've smoked beef for a while, I've never smoked tuna. Now my boss (actually, a good guy) has quite a bit of tuna he caught on a fishing trip off the coast of San Diego. He knows I've smoked meat for a while and has offered me some of the tuna to smoke it. Any tips, directions to recipes, or help would be well appreciated.
   Mississippi Slim
      The recovering Cajun/Redneck
           Jim
                San Diego (wishing he was back in Mississippi)


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 24, 2007)

slim cover the tuna in rock salt for 1 1/2 hours rinse off salt put in smoker depending on how much fish you are smoking it can take 6 - 12 hours at 120 degrees hickory is good alder works well and cherry are good for fish


----------

